# と言って



## Sweetboat

教授と言ってたいしたことはなかったです。
*ネーティブ*と言ってたいしたことはなかったです。
プロ棋士と言ってたいしたことはなかったです。

そんな人ならすごいだろうと思ったのに、思ったよりたいしたことはなかったので、がっかりする場合、’と言って’この表現ただしいですか？


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

口語で使われる正しい表現と思います。

「と言っても」と「も」をつけると、よりフォーマルな文語的にも正しい表現になると考えます。


----------



## Sweetboat

どうもありがとうございまさた。


----------



## Flaminius

「ネイティブといって大したことはない」という表現で逆接を表すのは、私にとってかなり違和感があります。ただし、「ネイティブといって大したものではない」なら少し違和感が減ります。

*SLTD*さん、「といって」を逆接で使う例文がどこかにあるでしょうか。私がちょっとネット検索したぐらいでは見つけることができませんでした。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

"といってたいしたことはない"

でググると、いくつか、出てきます。

「～だからといって、たいしたことはない」　というパタ―ン
「これといって、たいしたことはない」というパターン
文頭に来て、「～～～。といって、たいしたことはない」とくるパターン
かぎかっこの名詞を引用して、「『noun』といって、たいしたことはない」とくるパターンなどが出てきました。

若者言葉や、文字数を減らしたいラインで使ったり、口でスピーキングするときには、最近はよく耳にするパターンのような気が私はします。『ら抜き言葉』などと同様にオーソドックスな日本語なのか否かは疑問ではありますが。

あれ、"といって*大*したことはない" でも、ググると同様に出てきますね。グーグルで出て、コーパスででないのであれば、やはり正統な日本語ではないのかもしれませんね。


----------



## Flaminius

確かに逆接に「といって」が使われることがあるんですね。しかしSLTDさんの例が全てそうではありません。



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「～だからといって、たいしたことはない」　というパタ―ン


これは逆接です。しかし「からといって」というより大きな単位の一部であるように見えます。



> 「これといって、たいしたことはない」というパターン


あるブログが「まぁ、これといって大したこと考えていないんですけどね。」という題名です。しかしこの用法は逆接ではありません。



> 文頭に来て、「～～～。といって、たいしたことはない」とくるパターン


これも逆接ですが、直前の文と断絶しているのでSweetboatさんの例文には直接関係ないのではないでしょうか。



> かぎかっこの名詞を引用して、「『noun』といって、たいしたことはない」とくるパターンなどが出てきました。


このパターンで逆接なら、Sweetboatさんの例文と同じ構造かもしれません。しかしグーグル検索では見つけることができませんでした。「からといって」と「これといって」、「それといって」の用例が多すぎて、仮にヒットしているとしても私が見出せないのです。

SNSならあるだろうかと調べたらツイッターに


> なまうまはいつも「重大発表」といって大したことないことを話す


という用例がありました。この用例は類例があまりありません。参考までに、検索語は
"といって大したことない" -から​を使用しました。

この文は、なまうまというテレビ番組は些細な話題を提供する時によく「重大発表」という語を使うという内容を含んでいますね。かぎかっこの中で引用されている名詞を実際に発話する条件で成立する構文です。Sweetboatさんの例文は「私はネイティブである」という発言がなくても成立するので、よく似てはいますが別の構文ではないでしょうか。現代日本語には逆接の接続助詞「といっても」があることを認めた方が良いと思います。

逆接の接続助詞「といっても」はあるが、「といって」はまだ確立されたといえないのです。

あと、コーパスから得られる情報は、特定の表現が使われる頻度であることにも注意を喚起しておく方が良いのかもしれません。ある表現が検索でヒットしなかったのは、コーパスに収集されたテキストにそのようなデータがなかったからです。その表現を使うべきだとか使うべきでないとかの規範文法は、直接にはコーパスの仕事ではありません。


----------



## Sweetboat

あの、　Flaminiusさま、　SoLaTiDobermanさま、

’と言って’は韓国語の~라고 해서を翻訳したのですが、正しいかどうかが判断できなかったのでお伺いいしたのですが、

総括すると、

と言って　（怪しい）
と言っても　（よい）
だからといって　（よい）

という結論でしょうか？


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

@＃６：　"「１０００万円を超える専門職」といって、たいしたことはないと見せかけながら大きくしようというのが透けて見えます。"
で検索してみてください。

@＃７：その理解で正しいです。


----------



## Sweetboat

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> @＃７：その理解で正しいです。



その理解とはこれですか？
と言って　（怪しい）　と言っても　（よい）　だからといって　（よい）

お忙しいところどうもありがとうございました。
SoLaTiDobermanさま、"と言って"、と言うこの表現を日常生活でもっと使っていただけませんか？
_広げるのです。
_


----------



## Flaminius

SLTDさん、その文章はここから採ったものですね。そうすると例文の「といって」は逆接ではありません。1000万円は裁量労働制の適用下限を示していて年給がより少ない人にとっては無関係なので、「たいしたことない」のです。

Sweetboatさん、あなたの第一言語については、私ほとんど何も知らないので日本語表現との対応が適切かどうかは判断できません。しかし日本語についての結論はその通りです。

(個人的には「さま」と呼称されるのは庶民には荷が重い感じ。だれかの顧客になったりすると避けられない場合が多いが、できればやめてもらいたいと思っている。)


----------



## Sweetboat

Flaminius said:


> (個人的には「さま」と呼称されるのは庶民には荷が重い感じ。だれかの顧客になったりすると避けられない場合が多いが、できればやめてもらいたいと思っている。)



ああ、そうなんですか？
私、ヴォイニッチの科学書というpodcastをよくききますがそこで聴取者がhostｼである中西貴之さんとBJさんに手紙を書いて中西さまとBJ様と呼ぶのをききました。　それで私もこれはたぶん礼儀正しい表現だろうと思っていたんですが、この場合は呼びすぎだったわけですね。　これからは’さん’とおよびします。


----------

